# Truth shall set you free



## Angelina7

Hello,

I know that the Gospel Of John is written in greek. I would like to know the oldest version of the Phrase "The truth shall set you free" in greek. Is it
 ἡ ἀλήθεια ἐλευθερώσει ὑμᾶς? Or this is in contemporary greek?

Thank you


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi Angelina7 - Welcome!*

The Greek you've quoted is from the *Textus Receptus*, the first published Greek text of the New Testament, 16th C, so no, it's not Modern Greek!

See here:

http://scripturetext.com/john/8-32.htm


----------



## Angelina7

Well, I didn't know  I decided that it is the latest version. 
So this would be in ancient greek, right?
Thank you very much


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi again!*

No criticism was intended! No, it's not Ancient Greek; the *Textus Receptus* (quote) "... [was]  based on a handful of manuscripts of the Byzantine text-type [and] was the basis for other translations from the Greek until the latter part of the 19th century."

Byzantine Greek generally refers to a period in the development of Greek that dates from around 600 AD to the Fall of Constantinople in 1453. It did, of course, develop from Ancient Greek.

A good, short article from _Wikipedia_:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Greek

Modern Greek: *η αλήθεια θα σε/σας (απ)ελευθερώσει*


----------



## Angelina7

Thanks a lot   My grandmother and grandfather are greeks, but unfortunatelly I don't speak a word.

Thanks for the artikle in wiki


----------



## Eltheza

*You could start learning here! You'd get a lot of help.*


----------



## Angelina7

I intend to  And will the phrase change it self, if I don't put the accents?


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi Angelina7!*

No. If you look back at my link in post #2, it appears in some texts without the accents!


----------



## Angelina7

Should there be this letter ἡ or it just should be ἀλήθεια ἐλευθερώσει ὑμᾶς in order to mean truth shall set you free?


----------



## Eltheza

*Hi again**!*

You need _ή_! It's the feminine article, _the_, in the subject case!

(You still need it even if you want to say, as in English, _Truth shall set you free_. The Greek requires the article.)


----------



## Angelina7

Thank you


----------

